# Laptop-Netzteil knistert



## thewolf20 (25. März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Medion Erazer X7835 seit einigen Wochen und bin absolut zufrieden, außer einer Sache: Und zwar knistert das Netzteil beim Betrieb etwas. Das hört sich so an als wär sich ein Sandkorn im Netzteil am bewegen was natürlich nicht sein kann. ICh habe den Medion Support angerufen und prompt ein Ersatznetzteil bekommen. Das Problem ist dass das neue Netzteil die gleichen Geräusche macht. Weil es relativ hochfrequent ist (hört sich wie ein kleines Funken an) nervt es ein wenig.  Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Ist das Netzteil überhaupt defekt oder ist das ganze normal? Ich hab es mal ans Ohr gehalten und das Geräusch kommt aus der Konverterbox, in der Richtung wo das dünne Kabel (welches zum Laptop führt) heraus kommt.  Wenn der Laptop ausgeschalten ist, jedoch die Steckerleiste noch an ist kommt das Geräusch nicht. Ich habe auch relativ viele USB Sachen an meinem PC angeschlossen (USB Cooler, USB Headset, 2x für Oculus Rift, Bluetooth Stick, Webcam, Xbox 360 Controller), kann es evtl. daran liegen? Das Netzteil wird im Betrieb warm, aber nicht heiß.

MfG


----------



## FrozenPie (25. März 2015)

Ich denke das ist niederfrequentes Spulenfiepen/Zirpen, also schwingende Drosseln in deinem Netzteil 
Da kannst du nicht wirklich was gegen machen. Ist genau das Selbe wie bei Grafikkarten, nur bei denen ist es meistens hochfrequent.


----------



## chischko (25. März 2015)

An deinen USB Verbrauchern kann es nicht liegen. Ist das NT verschweißt? Wenn nein kannst du es mal vorsichtig öffnen (Achtung wegen evtl. Garantieverlust!) und nach Schmauchspuren absuchen. Ansonsten nochmal einschicken. Hatte das mal bei nem ACER NT und promt ist das Ding 3 später abgeraucht! MB, CPU und RAM waren im A*sch! z.G. war der Saturn so gnädig das zu tauschen für Null Euro und ich hatte keinen weiteren Stress damit. 
An sich ist ein "Knistern" oder "Fiepen" o.Ä. nicht normal! Nicht wenn alle Komponenten i.O. sind.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. März 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> An sich ist ein "Knistern" oder "Fiepen" o.Ä. nicht normal! Nicht wenn alle Komponenten i.O. sind.



Spulenfiepen ist sogar sehr Normal (Bei Grafikkarten und NTs). Das sind einfach schwingende Drosseln und wenn die Drossel beim TE gegen ein anderes Bauteil schlägt, was auf dem beengten Raum eines Notebook-NTs durchaus sein kann, dann ist das Geräusch normal


----------



## thewolf20 (25. März 2015)

Ja, genau. Es ist eher ein zirpendes Geräusch als ein knistern, eher schwer zu erklären. Wenn ich mein Ohr direkt dran halte dann hört es sich eher so an als wenn Regentropfen auf Plastik von geringer Höhe tropfen, ist also nicht mehr ganz so hochfrequent.

Wen von euch beiden glaube ich nun? Ich glaube ich brauche noch eine Drittmeinung von einen User hier.  Das Geräusch wäre auch zu leise zum Aufnehmen. Und warum schickt mir Medion ein Ersatznetzteil wenn es doch normal ist?


----------



## chischko (25. März 2015)

Selbst schwingende Drosseln (was hier nur sehr schwer zu sagen ist, wie ich anmerken möchte) sind NICHT normal! Dann hätten die E-Ingenieure bei Medion aber während ihres geamten Studiums geschlafen, wenn sie solch einen Mist designen würden. Nein also normal ist es nicht! Deswegen: Nochmal zurück schicken und wenn es dann immer noch auftaucht: Anderes Netzteil kaufen 8wenn es dich natürlich stört!) Ich habe gerade eins von Leicke gekauft und bin recht glücklich damit.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. März 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Selbst schwingende Drosseln (was hier nur sehr schwer zu sagen ist, wie ich anmerken möchte) sind NICHT normal! Dann hätten die E-Ingenieure bei Medion aber während ihres geamten Studiums geschlafen, wenn sie solch einen Mist designen würden. Nein also normal ist es nicht! Deswegen: Nochmal zurück schicken und wenn es dann immer noch auftaucht: Anderes Netzteil kaufen 8wenn es dich natürlich stört!) Ich habe gerade eins von Leicke gekauft und bin recht glücklich damit.



Dann schlafen auch alle bei SeaSonic und die Leute bei sämtlichen Grafikkartendesignern 
Die Drosseln werden in NTs meistens auch nur mit Klebstoff befestigt, damit sie nicht schwingen


----------



## thewolf20 (25. März 2015)

So hört sich das Geräusch an, natürlich viel leiser und nur wenn man mit den Ohren dran geht und ausser den 3x Piep:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wlcMl-7Ks6w

soll ich mir nochmal ein neues zukommen lassen? Und was ist wenn es das gleiche Problem hat? Das Geräusch kann ich ausblenden, es geht mir nur darum dass ich nichts defektes Zuhause habe und das normal ist.

Edit: Am ehesten (wenn man nicht mit dem Ohr dran ist) kann man das Geräusch mit den leisen Knacken vergleichen welches entsteht wenn Lautsprecher kabel nicht richtig eingesteckt sind.


----------



## thewolf20 (26. März 2015)

*Push*

2 verschiedene Aussagen. Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Doch nochmal ein neues anfordern (mit der Gefahr dass dies auch knistert) oder mich auf denjenigen User mit dem größten Postcounter verlassen?


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

Ich hatte noch kein Notebook-Netzteil, das derartige Geräusche gemacht hat. Von daher würde ich das NT reklamieren. Wenn auch das Netzteil dann "knistert" dann haben sie bei der Entwicklung wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht und die komplette Serie ist betroffen. Aber versuchen würde ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## thewolf20 (26. März 2015)

Ok, einmal werde ich noch reklamieren und wenn das Netzteil dann wieder Geräusche macht dann werden alle Netzteile dieser Baureihe diese Geräusche machen und werd es als normal ansehen.


----------



## chischko (26. März 2015)

Alternativ kannste eben auch eins von Leicke oder so bestellen.


----------



## thewolf20 (26. März 2015)

So, ich hab jetzt nochmal den Medion Support angerufen. Die meinten das wäre normal da das die Transformatoren im Netzteil wären und weil das Gerät so viel Strom zieht (180 Watt) die Geräusche mehr hörbar wären also bei einen anderen Gerät. Ein drittes Netzteil würde dann auch nur die gleichen Geräusche machen. Er hat von einen Zischen geredet, dieses wäre normal. Wie ein Zischen hört es sich zwar im ersten Augenblick nicht an aber wenn ich mein Ohr dran halte hört es sich schon entfernt wie ein leichtes Zischen + fallenden Regentropfen an. Ich vertrau einfach mal den Medion Mitarbeiter. Wir reden ja auch nur von leisen Geräuschen und solange nichts defekt ist kann ich damit leben.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

Das Ganze mag letztendlich zwar harmlos sein aber das was man Dir da erzählt hat, ist einfach nur eine Ausrede für "Wir bekommen es nicht hin, lautlose Netzteile zu bauen".  Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass das Gerät angeblich 180W zieht, was zudem auch nur in den seltensten Fällen vorkommen wird.  Wenn man bei Medion zugibt, dass das Problem generell auftritt, dann hat man einfach was verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## thewolf20 (30. März 2015)

Hey,

Das Geräusch macht mich jetzt doch etwas paranoid. Deswegen möchte ich mir doch ein Ersatznetzteil kaufen, nur für den Fall dass das Netzteil doch abdanken sollte. Meine Fragen:

1. Kann ich das Netzteil trotzdem noch verwenden oder kann es sein dass es mein Laptop mit in den Tod reist wenn es stirbt?

2. Welches Netzteil soll ich kaufen? Von Leicke hab ich nichts mit den Daten gefunden:

Model ADP-180NB BC
Input 100-240 V ~ 2.5 A 50-60 Hh
Output 19.5 V (komisches Zeichen mit Strich und darunter 3 kleine Striche) 9.2 A

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## chischko (30. März 2015)

Du brauchst ein 180W Netzteil mit 19,5V Ausgangsspannung. Das "komische Zeichen" besagt lediglich "Gleichstrom". Musst nur bissl suchen. Das hier ist mal das erste, was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## thewolf20 (6. April 2015)

Ist das Netzteil für meinen Laptop geeignet?

https://www.hitmeister.de/product/2...-HPZfoJN1CnhQkzQIr7tY7urSVtPaCEUBQIUcF/Cazo4=

Und ist Dell qualitativ gut?


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

HP 230 Watt Smart Slim AC Adapter - EuropÃƒÂ?ische L: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## thewolf20 (8. April 2015)

thewolf20 schrieb:


> Ist das Netzteil für meinen Laptop geeignet?
> 
> https://www.hitmeister.de/product/2...-HPZfoJN1CnhQkzQIr7tY7urSVtPaCEUBQIUcF/Cazo4=
> 
> Und ist Dell qualitativ gut?



Ich hab mir das nun bestellt, müsste doch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## chischko (8. April 2015)

Passt


----------

